# Brioche + mincemeat = :))))))



## baking fool (Sep 29, 2009)

cinnamon rolls usually have only cinnamon-sugar & raisins; mincemeat has more spices than just cinnamon, more dried fruits than just raisins, and other stuff like orange & lemon zest, etc! just try it & see!


----------



## JoMama (Oct 8, 2009)

*I have a secret ... I love mincemeat!  *


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd also like that rolling the mincemeat up in the bread dough like you do for Cinnamon Swirl and baking a large loaf. What a GREAT idea!


----------

